# ATI Catalyst Control Center 7.12 Failed installation in Vista



## rickurd (Dec 13, 2007)

I recently installed the latest catalyst control center on my pc, but the control center crashed immediatly on startup. i tried reinstalling the software but this had no effect


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi rickurd


I'll assume that you downloaded the 7.12 version that matched your Vista --- either 32-bit or 64-bit. If you used the same download when you tried reinstalling the drivers, try downloading them fresh again -- making sure that no "Download Accelerator" software is in use (these can cause corruption issues). Then switch the driver to Standard VGA & completely uninstall the current Catalysts. Try running CCleaner after this --- http://www.download.com/CCleaner/3000-2144_4-10315544.html . . . Then try installing your fresh download of the Catalysts. If you aren't sure if your username has administrative rights, right-click the Catalyst installer, select Properties, and select "run as administrator" - and provide the password.

If that doesn't help -- try booting into Safe Mode, and looking in on your Event Viewer logs (in the Control Panel's Administrative Tools).

Some of the Catalysts have the option of installing without the Control Center, too.

Other options = if your previous driver setup worked OK, try the "roll back driver" option in Device Managers "Properties" settings for your card, or use System Restore to return to a restore point from before your current troubles with the Catalysts.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## Grib (Jan 18, 2008)

I've been having loads of trouble trying to install 7.12 and the newer version now out is the same. I frequently get an error message saying THE CATALYST INSTALLER HAS STOPPED WORKING and on the occasions it does work I get a message saying "Application Installer Pakage not supported"

When this happens CCC is installed but will not run saying "Registry Access not Allowed" and then something about "CLI implementation not found"

I've tried reinstalling about 50 times using drivercleaner everytime aswell. So I'd love to her any sollutions to this porblem too !!

Thanks

ps yes I do have the correct version as per the ati site


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Grib


Follow the same tips as above- especially pay attention to removing *all* ATi drivers beforehand --- depending on your hardware, this may include removing the item that shows as "DAO" in Vista's equivalent of Add/Remove Programs. Absolutely no ATi or DAO items should be visible in Add/Remove after your cleaning. I'm not familiar with drivercleaner, but I find CCleaner effective on a regular basis. 

This time you reinstall, be sure to right-click the ATi Catalyst installer & select "run as administrator"

The errors you are receiving point to tangled Registry leftovers, and permission problems. 

Best of luck
. . . Gary

(p.s. ... it's best if you start your own thread when you need help - it keeps us from interrupting the original poster)


----------



## Grib (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry I didn't mean to hijack the thread but thought we may have similar problems. 

Before I go too far I'd like to say I've tried to reinstall CCC about 50 times now so I think I'm getting pretty good at removing everything ATI.... I've even moved the box my card came in to another room just in case... :wink:

I have never been able to uninstall using ATI program from the Add/Remove as it fails to load so I've been using the "Microsoft Windows Install Clean Up" utility. This gets rid of all traces. 

Then I've used a program call Drivercleaner.net that is specifically designed to remove various graphics drivers. I've also manually deleted everything ATI from system32 and system32/drivers... although since getting Drivercleaner there is never anything there.

I've then deleted the ATI folder where the installer extracts to, Then using regedit I've been into the registry and removed everything I can to do with ATI, which is quite a drag as you have to change te permissions before you can change anything. 

I've also used CC Cleaner... Regcure and Uniblue registry booster on occasions....

I have only once seen the DAO item in Add/Remove which I did remove and it's no longer there or in the Windows Installer Clean Up (although I can see references to it in the registry).

At the moment I'm trying again but have got my other problem wich is the installer won't even run. It unpacks everything then says "CATALYST INSTALLER HAS STOPPED WORKING" with the "windows will advise if a solutio becomes possible"........ This has happened many times before but does eventually run after I remove something (just wish I could remember what !) but still fails to install properly ..... which takes me back to the original post error "REGISTRY ACCESS DENIED" which happen every time you try and run CCC.

I have now installed the Vista SP1 to see if that helped and .NET3.5... but no change.....I agree with your registry diagnosis but I'm not an expert in there (although competent enough to have not screwed my machine up yet)... so what could it be ? do you know how I can completely delete the ATI registry entries ? or is that not necessary if only empty defualt values are left ?

Hope you can help...... ps should I start this thread again, I don't want to take over.

Cheers


----------



## Grib (Jan 18, 2008)

Quick Up date to above... I have now managed to remove ALL references to ATI in registry... only took an hour !!!!! but still can't get Catalyst installer to run (Stopped Working Message)


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again


Just in case -- if your PC is a laptop, see if drivers are available from their support page for your model. Some of the Mobility drivers are provided that way until the Catalysts catch up. And - since the generics aren't working, can't hurt to try.

Definitely odd that you're getting Access Denied messages when you are using the 'run as administrator' option when installing. If there are several users on the PC, do any have 'private' folders (you make that decision when creating accounts)? Just to see, if there are other users, do any of them still show ATi software in Add/Remove when you are logged in under their accounts? 

If it's any comfort, an awful lot of users seem to have trouble installing the Catalysts. 

You know, I haven't looked in a while, but you could also try installing some of the earlier NET frameworks, if you've only the latest version -- the Catalysts might prefer a certain version (it might be mentioned in their release notes). I don't pay a lot of attention to NET, but my impression was that the different version don't entirely replace the earlier (rather like Java versions -- you can have several installed -- the newest won't completely overwrite the older).

As you can tell, though -- at this point I'm guessing.
I'll let you know if I can find something more definite for a cure.
Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## Grib (Jan 18, 2008)

Gary 

Thanks for the addvice. My PC is a desktop comprising of Asus M2v board, Athlon 64 X 2 5000, 4GB ddr 2 667 (not all recognised as using Vista 32) 550w power supply, 2 X 160GB SATA hard drives 1 X 80 GB IDE, Radeon HD3850 and Echo Layla 3G Sound Card.

I think you're right about a lot of people having problems, I have managed to find a lot of info.... all relating to uninstalling the ATI software which is why I am getting quite good at that bit. One of the posts I read elsewhere also recomended uninstalling all the assemblies, which I did but with no success. I have now emptied the Registry. It took ages as I had to change the ownership and permissions for every branch individually before removing it would be allowed, but | got there in the end and as far as my registry is concerned ATI just doesn't exist

I am the only user on this machine so no problems there but your comments about older .net interests me. However I did try to install .net 2 (the one they say you must have) but got a message saying it was already installed, I then added .net 3 (as some people said that cured thier problem) and finally .net 3.5 so I've gradually worked my way up. but none of these configuations worked.

I have had a responce from AMD support suggesting I insall Vista on another small drive then try to run the Catalyst.... great advice if you happen to have an unused drive hanging around and the time to set it all up just as an experiment, which I don't .

At the moment I have a very ATI clean machine, no files, no registry references, and now I can't even get the install program to work. It begins to run, unpacks all the files then says CATALYST INSTALLER HAS STOPPED WORKING. This has happened before but usually it would work eventually, this time it doesn't seem to want to work at all. I even re-downloaded it in case the file was corrupted...... 

This kind of thing used to happen all the time and I guess I've just gone a bit soft over the last few years as the operating systems got better and these problems became fewer and fewer and you get out of the habbit of fixings things.... but I'm begining to lose the will to live now (or at least the will to install Catalyst)

Thanks again for the advice... if I get to the bottom of this I will let you know

Graham.


----------



## Grib (Jan 18, 2008)

I have managed to get a working version of Catalyst (but not the new one)

Below is a copy of the rply I have just sent to ATI in responce to thier request for me to reinstall VISTA...... It's a bit of an epic but explains what I have managed to do so far and hopefully may throw some light on whats causing the problem....here goes.

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Unfortunately I don't have the facility to load Vista onto another drive, however I have reached a partial solution.

Having FULLY uninstalled all ATI software using Windows Install Clean Up, Drivercleaner.net and many hours changing the ownership of the registry entries and deleting them until nothing relating to ATI was left on the system I attempted to reinstall the latest Vista 8.1 CCC. 

This refused to load giving an error message just after unpacking everything. The error was "Catalyst Installer Stopped Working" I tried around 20 times then decided to try the original disk that came with my card.

The install package on the disk ran, but had an error stating "Missing INF" so did not install any drivers. But Catalyst did install and no longer gave the "Registry Access Not Allowed" message but a different one saying "No ATI Devices present" (or something similar)

I then tried to install 8.2. This time the installer worked and the program ran. It said it would upgrade to the latest version of Catalyst... however it failed with an error message "APPLICATION INSTALL PACKAGE NOT SUPPORTED ON THIS PLATFORM"

I then manually uninstalled the display in Device Manager and when it tried to reinstall I stopped in and manually installed it by pointing it to the folder where 8.2 had unpacked.

I now have a working version of Catalyst (2007.1016.2138.36845) and drivers 8.451.0.0 installed. And this version of Catalyst works without error (except sometimes a black rectangle obscures parts of it)

If I try again to reinstall the 8.2 package I get the INSTALLER STOPPED WORKING MESSAGE. 

This is the most successful I have been and am considering retain this setup as forfeiting the newest version of Catalyst in fear that I may mess everything up again.

There seems to be an underlying problem with the install program. Firstly I cannot get it to install as it will not run...unless I first install the older version that came with the card. Once the old version has installed the newer 8.1 (and 7.2 before it) would run ONCE although always with the error about "not supported on this platform". From that point on it will not install... 

In Brief the only way to get 8.1 to run is 

1. Uninstall everything ATI related (including C++) 8.1 will not install at this point.
2. Run old installer supplied with card
3. Finally run 8.1 which will run but still fails but much further down the line.

Any deviation from that procedure and it will not run the install program....any attemt to re-run it after this point and it will not run

I don't know if this information makes sense to you I cannot understand it but I don't know how your installer is programmed to work.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

So thats it ...... ???? is all I have to say


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Quite a story!


Glad that you are able to at least enjoy the use of your ATi card to some extent. Nice specs on the parts selected for your system.

The Catalyst drivers seem to be having the most trouble in Vista. Not too uncommon, when Windows undergoes a major change. The situation reminds me of the first year that Windows Me was out, with its new WDM driver model. 

Should your troubles with ATi reappear, check on their website to see if they'll have an updated uninstall utility by then - 

I'm a little concerned that you had to take ownership of certain keys in your Vista Registry. That sort of thing shouldn't usually be necessary. I can understand why the ATi tech was curious about trying a reinstallation of Vista - because your Registry errors are so unusual.

A wild ride - - - let us know if more surprises show up.
Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## Grib (Jan 18, 2008)

Just thought I'd add a final chapter to this story in case anyone else has similar problems. 

I finally got round to doing a fresh install of Vista and Catalyst control center installed first time after that..... 

just a shame I had to go to all the trouble of a reinstall, but with the benefit of hindsight it probably took less time than I had spent trying to fix the problem in the first place.

Regards to all.


----------

